# Homemade gear, etc



## CamdenOutdoors

I am a huge fan of making my own gear, keeps the wife off my back(to an extent) and keeps my wallet happy. Not to mention its a great feeling when it works. This is my latest addition. A bit rednecky but don't knock it, it's sighted in perfect and it's nasty.

-Camden


----------



## fr3db3ar

LOL no way.


----------



## Mattuk

Oh your right its nasty!


----------



## poe

not really sure what all to say about that


----------



## bones44

Is that a tractor wrench ? If so welcome to ******** r us ! LOL I won't knock anyone who uses their brain. If you've ever watched the Red Green show you know how that stuff goes. Very cool Camden.


----------



## CamdenOutdoors

Yeah it's a wrench, a medicine box, a aluminum bar flattened from old crutches, and radiator hose clamps. What about anyone else? You make your own camo, ecallers,blinds, anything? Post and share









-Camden


----------



## fr3db3ar

bones44 said:


> Is that a tractor wrench ? If so welcome to ******** r us ! LOL I won't knock anyone who uses their brain. If you've ever watched the Red Green show you know how that stuff goes. Very cool Camden.


He couldn't watch Red Green......he used hose clamps instead of Duct tape.


----------



## singlesix

Wow you went cheaper than walmart!


----------



## CamdenOutdoors

Walmart is a joke.... Other than buyin the sight from there I'd rather castrate my self then step foot in that store more than I have to.... Maybe a little exaggerated on castration but that place and it's mentally challenged occupants drive me nuts. I'm actually drying out some pine wood I just cut to make another sight mount for this gun. I'm going to carve out the shape of the gun from the middle then flatten the top to mount actual rails. It will make my camo slip cover fit better and look a little better. My wife called me the white trash Macgyver lmao

-Camden


----------



## Mattuk

CamdenOutdoors said:


> I'd rather castrate my self then step


You might just do that with that thing.


----------



## youngdon

I'd like to see some pics of the entire gun and how it's fastened to it.

Hows your self esteem today ? feeling dumpy..down on yourself ? Here... this should help.....

http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/

You're welcome !


----------



## youngdon

Feel better now ?


----------



## CamdenOutdoors

That site is hilarious!!! No the closest walmart is in a retirement community and it's a bunch of cenial elderly people who can't push a kart without hitting you or blocking the whole isle. And my self esteem is great! Sunshine lollipops and yoters coming closer and closer. Today I called them in at 7pm. It was too dark to shoot but I'm doing something right

-Camden


----------



## youngdon

Be careful calling them when you can't shoot....They learn rather quickly.


----------



## bones44

What the people of Walmart ? LOL That's the funniest damn site I've ever been on. Hey Camden, sounds like you're on the right path man. Good luck !


----------



## CamdenOutdoors

Thanks yall

-Camden


----------



## knapper

I make some of my camo gear. I use over white ponch so it will go over all of my clothing when it is cold out.


----------



## Benbibler

The gun is obviously a nut and bolt action. Am I right?


----------



## CamdenOutdoors

Well it's bolt action. I don't know nothing about guns. Just how to pick one up and shoot it where I want it. My latest ghetto rig I created...
I made it cause I don't like going thru the wood without a knife since I found out that the only way you can defend yourself from a bear in fla is by stabbing (can not shoot it even if its physically attacking you) it when it's mauling on top of you... Makes me feel better...sorta

-Camden


----------



## youngdon

I'd shoot it and see them in court. They cannot take away your right to self defense. Even the federally protected species can be shot and killed if they are endangering a human life.


----------



## CamdenOutdoors

youngdon said:


> I'd shoot it and see them in court. They cannot take away your right to self defense. Even the federally protected species can be shot and killed if they are endangering a human life.


I agree completely but the fwc chewed my ass out when I asked them to get it off my 8 acres before it comes to that point where we meet face to face.... Don't get me wrong, I don't want to kill it if I don't have to but if shit hits the fan I'm gonna have a pretty black rug for the den...

-Camden


----------



## 220swift

I'm with you Don, I'll see them in court.


----------



## Antlerz22

Be careful, dont get itchy finger as lots of black bears have implants in them that they can actually know where he is almost at any given time. They do so for many reasons and one is to be able to catch the those with itchy fingers. If it comes to a shot call immediately so they cant say you were trying to hide anything--but also BE JUSTIFIED--yet UNSCATHED.


----------



## CamdenOutdoors

We are off topic, homemade gear? Anyone have anything? Share what you make







never know what ideas you can gain or inspire by show and tell!

-Camden


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman

Never seen contraption like that before, and thats imoressive if its sighted in and actually holds zero!


----------



## Rick Howard

So I have not pics but I have made some of my gear too. Snow camo out of painters coveralls, flat spray paint, and a branch pattern cut from a peice of cardboard. Self explanatory on how to make them from here. Get a size bigger and they fit nicely over normal camo without adding more bulk. Also made shooting sticks with the left over spray paint, a winged nut and bolt, 1/2" doll rod, and some latex tube.

Making the sticks is pretty easy:

1) Use two 32" pieces of 1/2" of doll rod. You can play with the length to be more suitable to you. I suggest going longer. It is easy to make them shorter in field by spreading the legs. Making them longer is a little trickier in field.

2) Drill a hole about 3" and put the bolt though the hole and tighten with a winged nut. The winged nut is best. It requires no tools to tighten in field.

3) Pull the latex tube over then ends of the doll rod. You can make a loop to hold your gun. Do not use latex tube that is too rigid if you do it makes it hard to open the leg when your gun it is there.. It is also impossible to get it onto the rod. You might try using some kind of lube to help get the tube over the sticks. Unscented hand lotion worked well for me.

4) Apply paint in a camo pattern.

I am sure there are tons of ways to build these. I had all these parts laying around. I have seen a few variations in materials on the web as I am sure many of you have.


----------

